
Behind the Virus Report That Jarred the U.S. and the U.K. To Action - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/world/europe/coronavirus-imperial-college-johnson.html
======
orsenthil
Here is the link to the report itself -
[https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-
college/medicine/s...](https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-
college/medicine/sph/ide/gida-fellowships/Imperial-College-COVID19-NPI-
modelling-16-03-2020.pdf)

[https://www.imperial.ac.uk/mrc-global-infectious-disease-
ana...](https://www.imperial.ac.uk/mrc-global-infectious-disease-analysis/news
--wuhan-coronavirus/)

The report is published on March 16th. However, US and UK government started
taking action on the first week of March, so I am not sure how the story says
this report led "U.S" and "U.K" to take action.

------
ailideex
Sanction and fine the Chinese communist party and their officers for the
catastrophe they inflicted on the world. Never again.

~~~
jdmoreira
That’s nonsense and borderline racism. This comment is the proof that Corona
is our generation’s Gravilo Princip. The most likely first order consequence
is a lot of dead people but it’s the second and third order consequences that
scare me the most. You can already smell the thirst for blood and the need for
escape goats.

~~~
ailideex
Communism is not a race and Xi Jinping and the Communist Party of China are
responsible and should be held accountable.

~~~
QuesnayJr
Lots of people are responsible -- SARS should have been a wake-up call for
everyone -- but yes, the CCP shares a large portion of the responsibility.

